
New US Space Force flag mocked as a 'Star Trek' rip-off - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/white-house-ceremony-unveiled-the-new-space-force-flag-2020-5
======
holler
this has already been debunked, Star Trek took inspiration from NASA logo, and
existing Air Force Space Command Logo almost identical to new Space Force logo
[https://globalnews.ca/news/6459588/u-s-space-force-logo-
star...](https://globalnews.ca/news/6459588/u-s-space-force-logo-star-trek-
trump/)

next.

